# caprice dash to caddy dash swap



## ragtop caprice (Oct 17, 2009)

Anyone know what year of cadillac dash would fit in a 86 caprice coupe? Pictures if possible?


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

80-92 BUT THE 90-92 ARE THE NICE DIGITAL ONES


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Oct 22 2009, 07:30 PM~15439228
> *80-92 BUT THE 90-92 ARE THE NICE DIGITAL ONES
> *


x2
make sure you get the wiring


----------



## ragtop caprice (Oct 17, 2009)

has anyone done the actual swap? If so post some pics please,...


----------



## ragtop caprice (Oct 17, 2009)

And what kinda caddy


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ragtop caprice_@Oct 23 2009, 08:41 AM~15444321
> *has anyone done the actual swap? If so post some pics please,...
> *


THERE A GUY ON HERE THAT DID IT ,LOOK IN VEHICLE PROJECTS SECTION HIS TURN OUT GREAT


----------



## ragtop caprice (Oct 17, 2009)

cant find it can u send me a link?


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ragtop caprice_@Oct 22 2009, 06:36 PM~15438651
> *Anyone know what year of cadillac dash would fit in a 86 caprice coupe? Pictures if possible?
> *


9192


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

no body has pics or the link


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

couple issues back ion LRM local homie of mine here has a caprice all caddyd out.. dash and all.. check it out


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

here u go homie , full caddy upgrade in a caprice
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=388357&st=0


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=388357&st=680


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

good looking out fellas


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Sep 21 2010, 01:26 PM~18623194
> *good looking out fellas
> *


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

did the box caprice ever come w/ a digital dash from the factory???


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

not that i am aware of....


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

pmme if u want to get rid of the factory dash..


----------

